# Why do Space marine worship the Emperor?



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought (sorry if the spelling is wrong)the emperor was SM who thought he was a god. But after the HH now everyone thinks he his a god you'd think their primarchs would stop it but they didn't do anything about it. So why do SM worship the emperor?:shok:


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

I believe they worship him as the light in the darkness of the universe. A SM is surrounded by warfare... there has to be a reason for all of it... I think there's also a little of the 'He made our Primarch, whom we revere and take our strength from'... going on there as well.


----------



## Ximinipot (Jan 2, 2009)

Space Marines don't really warship the Emperor as a god, that's more of the general citizenry of the Imperium. The Emperor to Space Marines is a Father figure. A figure that embodies all that the Space Marines hold dear and strive to be. They emulate to be like the Emperor, but not worshiping him.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

As Ximinipot says, SM dont worship the Emperor they revere him as the ultimate human and a father figure. 
This causes some friction within the Imperium as pretty much everyone else believes he is a god. 
As for the Primarchs, they can't really do much about anything as they are all either dead, in stasis or having a bit of a jolly in the warp looking for a sword, or a an axe or a Bonio.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

As the others have said it's not really a case of the majority of Astartes Chapters worshipping him as a God, more that he was the most brilliant man to have ever lived and the Master of Mankind.

There are, though, notable exceptions.

The Grey Knights do worship the Emperoras a God, and with the fanaticism of the Black Templars it's a confused issue as to exactly how they view the Emperor.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

It is not the space marines that worship him as a god, other than the Pre-heresy Word Bearers and as Spikey has just said the Grey Knights. They fight in the name of the Emperor because he is a great warrior and deep within their genes they have the innate desire to follow him, it was one of the Emperor's gene modifications to make himself the perfect army. It is more the general populace of the Imperium because he saved the them back in the age of strife, and now his space marine warriors do the same in his name. The Emperor also represents a beacon of hope for them because he came out of nowhere to save them originally, so most beleive he will one day save them again, if they need saving.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Cpt. Loken said:


> So why do SM worship the emperor?:shok:


Because he signs their paychecks! :biggrin:

This is a joke, so just laugh at it. Humor is ALWAYS relevant.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

It does detail in the new rule book as the emporer the living god the saviour of mankind i reckon all the sm worship him as a god there is no evidence against that


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Because he holds back the warp, and without him everyone on earth is doomed!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Marines worship might. Might is right. Emperor is Mighty. Oooraahh!


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

The emperor was the creator of the 20 primarchs, he planted his own little parts of genetic structure to each and every one of the primarchs who eventually planted their gene seeds in the marines. so the marines worship the emperor since he is the creator of. them.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2009)

The Emperor of the Imperium is worshiped, much in the same way as the Roman emperors were after a victorious military campaign.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Not all the SM chapters worship the Emperor as a god but they do see him as being far greater than the ordinary human. In fact they put him on a similar level to the chaos gods (who they also don't recognise as gods). Mainly this perspective comes about because they understand that the warp is no more divine than anything else. It is merely another aspect of creation with its own rules. Nothing that derives its power from the warp can be god.

So some do but some don't. Irrespective they worship the Emperor for what he is not because he is a god.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Because if they worshipped tuna then people wouldn't play them in nearly the volumes that they do? :biggrin:

From a writing standpoint, it makes, "fluff," creation that much easier when all the varied marines with all their own personality oddities have at least one, common, unifying thread.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

wait what about chaplians(SP?) i remember reading a book where one said all these divine stuff. and even in the HH books Garo started o think the emperor was a god(im pretty sure) and i kinda think he is a god hes super powerful and he is still technically living(we think) so he has lived for 1000's of years doesnt that make him a god? if not then what does? living in the warp?


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

On a totally unrelated note I am loving Cpt Loken's avatar


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Chaplains are there to administer to a Chapter's cult and provide guidance, but they aren't Chaplains in the sense that we know them now (and not just the obvious 8 foot tall super-human sense), they don't worship a divine being.

And the idea that Garro begins to worship the Emperor merely adds weight to the idea that he's one of the first Inquisitors, it's the exception not the rule when a Marine worships the Emperor as a God.


----------

